# Picked up a table saw on craigs list



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I came across a early 90's craftsman tables saw 10" 1-1/2hp (aka 3 hp) no photos but you know what it looks like, It looks to not have been used much the paper tape scale still looks new, price was good $65.00 and as I have been using a Dewalt job saw this is a plus for me, at least my dado blade set will fit.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ed, You can download the manuals from sears. A carefully tuned saw will last for many years. Good for you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, snap a photo of the saw when you can. I may have the manual you need. Belt drive or direct drive? With the belt drive the motor is out back of the saw.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you got the belt drive you got a steal. These cast iron saws never die the only weakness is the fence but even that isn't too bad.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes its a belt drive in nice shape a little surface rust on top much for non use. It will need to readjust it nothing really set up right even the rip scale not aligned correctly. Has only had some light home owner use not a wood worker still has the original sears blade that came with it on it.
I did download a manual model of saw is 113.298761 . I can get photos on my phone just not sure how to get them out and on to computer to post so here is the photo that was on craigs list
http://images.craigslist.org/00K0K_9CCc0jXorjF_600x450.jpg


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mike said:


> Belt drive or direct drive?


There's another possibility, Mike: Sears sold a table saw, the blade of which was driven by a flexible shaft that connected from the motor to the arbor in a U configuration. I don't think they were too common but they're out there.

ADDED: Oops! Missed herrwood's reply confirming belt drive.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a similar saw, added a modern T-Square fence to it. It performs very well.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

herrwood said:


> Yes its a belt drive in nice shape a little surface rust on top much for non use. It will need to readjust it nothing really set up right even the rip scale not aligned correctly. Has only had some light home owner use not a wood worker still has the original sears blade that came with it on it.
> I did download a manual model of saw is 113.298761 . I can get photos on my phone just not sure how to get them out and on to computer to post so here is the photo that was on craigs list
> http://images.craigslist.org/00K0K_9CCc0jXorjF_600x450.jpg


You can email the phone pic to your home computer and save it on your hard drive. There are probably other ways but that one will work.

I have an old Sears 1hp direct drive with the ribbed aluminum top. Still going 30 years later. It appears to be the same saw with a different top than that one, including the same rail and fence. The fence was the weakest point on the saw, it left a lot to be desired. I wound up putting on a Mule, aka Accusquare, and it was much better with it. The Mule works just as well as Biesemeyer and Excaliburs but is a lot cheaper and they will sell you additional rails to fit band saw or drill press. The fence switches from the saw to the BS in about 1-2 minutes.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

herrwood said:


> I came across a early 90's craftsman tables saw 10" 1-1/2hp (aka 3 hp) no photos but you know what it looks like, It looks to not have been used much the paper tape scale still looks new, price was good $65.00 and as I have been using a Dewalt job saw this is a plus for me, at least my dado blade set will fit.


That sounds like the deal of the month.

Now, if you add a Vega fence, you will be all set. The fence swallowed my old saw (actually, it was my dad's), but it made a world of difference in the way it performed.

Note: I wanted the Vega 26 inch fence, but the PRO 40 was on sale and cheaper, so I bought it instead. After buying the new Grizzly, I sold the Craftsman to a local fellow.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's the same saw as mine Mike. The other thing the saw could use is an outfeed table. It would actually perform fairly well for a light saw if tricked out with the extra fence and an outfeed table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is my saw, similar but different from the others shown I bought this new in the early 90's and other than needing to readjust everything once it has been trouble free. One of the features that caused me to buy this version is the dust collection adapter underneath. I have been satisfied with the factory fence. Once I am through dicing up some redwood it is getting the Guhdo GMAXX bade installed; it is a 10" 50 tooth combination blade with a similar tooth pattern to my favorite Freud Diablo. Most of the time I use this with a sled.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I did rig up a dust collector for it once I reset up the saw had to redo every adjustment took a while but was necessary. I did have a flex drive saw back in the mid 80's (like the one sfchuck referenced in a earlier reply) but that along with most of my power tools went during a cash flow problem in the mid 90's. Things are good now collection pension and ss checks so getting a shop set up again.


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

was given one a few months ago, belt drive same motor, steel/tin side extensions, cosmetically a total wreck but functionally sound. Tuned it up, squared the blade properly, stripped the paint and other crap off the steel extensions, primed repainted those, cleaned reconditioned the cast iron top, added dust port similar to Mikes, and built an outfeed table...good as new, not much to go wrong and great for lite to moderate use. May replace the fence someday, but fine and accurate enough for my purposes.

You got a good deal...spend some time with it, tune and clean it up, great saw....manuals are available on Sears/Craftsman website...

Ron


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, good deal Had a similar Cman saw from 1979 up until last year. Sold it for $100 and could have sold 10 more at that price. 

Biggest problem after the fence was the base - too much flex. Hard to make super clean cuts with the base flexing. I'd either reinforce it like in Mike's picture or replace the leg assembly with a box on double locking wheels and a couple of drawers. The sheet metal for the legs was just too thin. DC would have been easy with the box.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Last night a friend dropped off an old Craftsman 10" saw. Somewhere along the line the motor was replaced with a 1/2 hp motor which just won't cut the mustard. It has a 7-1/4" saw blade on it now; no doubt this was all the 1/2 hp motor could power. The fence leaves a lot to be desired. It needs a new insert and I think I will make a couple of zero clearance inserts this week. A handy box has a standard wall switch for power and this will be among the first things I change. At the moment it is fastened to the bottom of the cast iron wing with a beam clamp. The cast iron pedestal anchors the saw really well. It took three people to unload it from the trailer and carry it into my back yard. I have to pick it up to move it in and out of the garage. I think today would be a good day to build a base with castors for it.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Was planning on the leg braces notice the flex right away as i have a small shop and everything is on wheels. Mikes is a newer model so they made a few good improvements over the years looking.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, my saw is on an HTC mobile base. This helps contain the legs and makes it easy to move. I also use an HTC mobile base under my thickness planer.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Mike said:


> Last night a friend dropped off an old Craftsman 10" saw. Somewhere along the line the motor was replaced with a 1/2 hp motor which just won't cut the mustard. It has a 7-1/4" saw blade on it now; no doubt this was all the 1/2 hp motor could power


Mike, 
The 7 1/4" blade is what that model was made for. I've heard they made a lot of them, but not for that long of production.
Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

herrwood said:


>


That is the same saw I have had for the past 6 years. Just recently I got tired of the fence needing TLC for alignment each time I cut and put a Delta 36-T30 30" T2 Fence & Rail System on it. Kind of a Beisimer clone at 1/4th the price. Makes a huge difference.
Delta 36-T30 30" T2 Fence & Rail System Type 3 *Newest*

These old Craftsman were made by Emerson and after Sears stopped buying them, they were sold as Ridgid 3650 and 3660.

Steve.


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

SteveMI said:


> That is the same saw I have had for the past 6 years. Just recently I got tired of the fence needing TLC for alignment each time I cut and put a Delta 36-T30 30" T2 Fence & Rail System on it. Kind of a Beisimer clone at 1/4th the price. Makes a huge difference.
> Delta 36-T30 30" T2 Fence & Rail System Type 3 *Newest*
> 
> These old Craftsman were made by Emerson and after Sears stopped buying them, they were sold as Ridgid 3650 and 3660.
> ...


Thanks for the information, only made a few test cuts after I set it up. Will see how it runs for now. I did have a old flex drive saw in the 80's that I replaced the fence on don't remember what it was maybe a Vega or similar.
Is the fence on the ridge 3650,3660 a replacement option for this saw?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@SteveMI

Steve, it is a 10" saw table.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I put a Delta T2 fence on my old 9 inch table saw also. It is a great fence. You can buy them off eBay. Check my thread on this site" Delta 9 inch table saw". You might want to replace the pulleys with machine pulleys and a link belt. It will cut down on vibration a lot.


----------

